# Some Direction Please



## gera_13 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello,
Quick ?. I had my 300Z(Non-T) over heat and stop on me. it was a torn hose(now replaced) and i had a injector replaced. but still its not all there. I believe it is the heads, maybe even a gasket. i am looking for some new performance heads. ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND SOME. Or any troubleshooting suggestions

Please.
JERRY


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Courtesy Nissan sells the Nissan Motorsport race heads. But lets put it this way they are not cheap hehe. 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...Y&Store_Code=CP&Category_Code=z31_nismo_heads


731.50 for each. It might be better to have yours repaired and then reworked. Also the stock heads are good to 350 or 400HP ( and you don't have a turbo so your not going to get far in the power world) and you won't make many gains on your car since it is NA. Since you did overheat you are correct in that your heads are damaged. Though they can be repaired and the gasket can be replaced. I would say save your money and buy a VG30ET and mod that.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with JAMESZ,

There is a good chance your heads have been warrped by the heat, and possibly damaged in other various ways aswell. If you really want to make power it sounds like the VG30DET would be the best option, it should give you more power straight away and still be reliable. Just be sure to check the condition of things like the turbo, compression etc.

Just my $0.02


----------

